
“Pirate Patch” Unblocks The Pirate Bay In a Blink - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-patch-unblocks-the-pirate-bay-in-a-blink-120821/
======
shin_lao
This patch brings back good memories.

Memories when I was a child and I had to run various "patches" or "resident
programs" to run games.

Oddly enough they were phrased similarly and shared that same, excessive,
punctuation.

Will the next Pirate Bay patch feature an intro?

------
nodata
Clever name, but all it does is edit a hosts file. Not sure why this is so
highly rated on HN.

------
andrewcooke
if anyone is interested i wrote a python script a few years ago that is
similar (from the examples it looks like i was annoyed by wikileaks being
blocked) - it automates the patching of your hosts file and adds some extra
metadata. <https://github.com/andrewcooke/GhettoNet>

------
rane
<http://elite.so/tpp/proxy.txt> URL used by the script to get the IP.

------
udp
As do Google Cache links, I hear.

------
89a
haha whats next? "Turn off your virus check, it's a false positive!!!!"

~~~
tezza
Yeah, running an .exe ? Why would I do that ?

    
    
      "Your hosts file has been updated.
      Thank you for your automatic donation
      to our fund from your bitcoin wallet"

------
belorn
If it auto-updates, maybe this can be a early step towards a more resilient
DNS system that route around damage.

